# Blue / Pink Foam



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

I live in Southern California and I have been to 2 different Home Depots and none of them carry the blue or pink stuff. They only have the white stuff which I'm really trying to stay away from in any way possible. It just seems to be much harder to carve and messier. Anyone live in S. California that knows where I can get the pink or blue foam? Once I can track this stuff down I can start on my cemetery columns and monster mud grim reapers. 

Thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I couldn't find it up here either. I picked up a short sheet of the white, I figure if nothing else I can use it for practice.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck with that. Two years ago I went to the Owens-Corning web site to see which stores carried it. Then called at least 6 stores from their list and eventually got to the distribution center. After many conversations they said they could do a special order but I would have to buy 100 sheets. Needles to say I didn't buy 100 when I wanted only 4. Funny you should mention this as I've decided to contact a smaller hardware store, Ganahl to see if they would do a small special order. I tried them 2 years ago but couldn't ever get a hold of the right person. I'll let you know if this works.

I did use the white styrofoam for my pillars and it was messy but even the pink and blue stuff makes a mess. But like you I want to try the finner material for a smoother finish. There is a product that someone mention that you can get here that has a foil like sheeting over it on both sides and it's suppost to be hard to remove, It's a insulation sheeting tan in color. Any way it is supposed to be a fine styrofoam product very similar to the pink foamular board.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The lack of the blue/pink foam in Ca is probably a building code thing. Who knows, I just know you can't get it anywhere in this state.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Seems to me there's probably enough irritated haunters in California to do a group buy to order the 100 sheets, BBabe. Ask on the other forums as well and see if you can't round enough people up.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Try other hardware stores (not box stores like HD and Lowes), but smaller places like ma and pa stores or Ace Hardware. Also, in the northeast is an agriculture chain of stores called Agway (they have all types of stuff for farmers like chicken feed, fencing, bird feeders and lots more). And they carry the blue foam insulation. Maybe if you have a similar store in CA, they might carry it too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Other places to try are lumber yards or any place that sells construction supplies. Almost any lumber yard will have this stuff... at least here they do. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont mind using the white, you can kind of pop out the pelets and it gives it a stone look. I used white for everything for a couple of years. I use the pink but because im not that good at a good finished product, I may just go back to the white for a stoney look anyway.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the input. Bbabe now that you mention it, I do remember seeing the Tan with foil stuff but didn't think twice about it since it wasn't the pink or blue foam. Maybe I'll pick up a sheet or half sheet and try it out. Also, there is a Ganahl lumber next to my work so I can see if I can track any down there as well. I'll let everyone know what I can find out.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

I would have to agree that the white stuff is a little messy but it can be sanded for a smooth finish or formed to your liking if you work on 
Pictures by teamarod - Photobucket


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I have been on a mission this year...On my way to work in NYC I pass many construction sites. I grab pieces of assorted sizes of bluefoam that is thrown away in the dumpsters. I have accumilated thickness from one inch to four inch. All cut down to tombstone size. 24 X 32 or 16 X 32. My goal is to get as much as I can and bring it to Ironstock this year for their prop swap. I did a demo last year on carving stone walls and was unaware how many southern folk did not have access to anything that was over one inch. Im limited on space in the hearse so I dont know how much I will be able to bring.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Yardhaunt those are fantastic!!! I would have never thought you could do such fine work with the white stuff!!


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank You!!! 
You do what you can, with what you have!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Yea, but you have to know how to do What your doing with what you have!!:googly:


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow YardHaunt! Those look great. Gives me more confidence that the white stuff can still work well.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank You Again.... If you have any questions just ask.... I use a dremel and various router/cutting blades. Then you can sand them easily with a sanding block or sanding sponge. Use oops latex paint before you use any type of spray paint.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I live near San Jose, California and have found the pink foam board at the following company. They have lots in stock and there is no minimum order quantity.

US Foam Inc
630 Martin Avenue
Santa Clara, CA 95050
(408) 988-6700

www.usfoaminc.com

Note: I'm not in anyway affiliated with these guys.....just a satisfied customer.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you have the stuff shipped to you or pick it up?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

jimmyzdc said:


> Do you have the stuff shipped to you or pick it up?


I pick it up. Luckily, it's on my way home from work.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang to bad I live in Orange County : /


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Well after weeks and weeks of searching I finally found Blue Foam!!! Only 15 min. from my house too. If anyone in Southern California is looking for Blue Foam check out Allied Building Supplies (http://www.alliedbuilding.com/). They have multiple locations around California. They carry only the blue, no pink, but they have it in the following sizes: 1", 2", 3", 4". All in 2'x8' sheets. They guys there are awesome and they even let me have a couple sheets of this tapered style (dirty looking ones) since it really hasn't been selling at all. I'm sure I'll go back to pick up some more of it since they just wanna get rid of it. On to Tombstones and cemetery columns!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool, glad you found some.
don't forget mausoleums, brick walls...fake fireplaces to


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow Jimmyzdc Thanks for getting the job done. I kinda dropped the ball there, got a little side tracked on other projects. I'm so there next week. You did save me some right? Are those sheets 4'x8' they don't look like it? Now if I can only find a truck. 

A couple years ago when I bought the white sheets I had to cut the sheets in my SUV with my tiny 3" pocket knife and a little 3' measuring tape I keep in my purse, man that was a pain in the a**! I'm definitely going prepared this time!!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

BB...the sheets only come in 2'x8' which is perfect for you. The guys says they only come that way in Ca for some reason. If you are going to goto the one in Anaheim off of N. Anaheim Blvd. be sure to talk to Ron. They got plenty of that tapered stuff he gave me for free there. He was out of stock on the 1" thats why I got 2". I'll probably go back and get some more 1" and some more of the tapered pieces when he gets it back in stock.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW...... You got me interested!!! I checked and there are 2 in my area! 
Is the Blue stuff THAT much better then the white?
I may have to go check it out and try a few to see what I can come up with.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

the best part ---FREE good find


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks jimmyzdc, there's one about 1/2 an hour from me. Gonna have to go check it out.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

No problem everyone..I'm glad I could help everyone out. Be sure to post back your creations!!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

i found blue foam at Lowes in Chatsworth. ((SFV)socal))


----------

